# Best homemade MRP



## enkai (Jan 5, 2004)

Get some good protein, whichever suits your needs or budget, get a cup of oatmeal, grind it up in a cofee grinder into a fine white powder and combine the two, add water or milk, you get 300 calories from oatmeal, and whatever protein, also you can take some flax seeds and grind them up and put em in there, best shake out there, period!


----------



## plouffe (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds alright, what about throwing in some dark veggies + peanut butter. You can't taste the veggies at all because of the peanut butter That'll help out your so-called best shake.


----------



## enkai (Jan 5, 2004)

I say throw this in http://www.greenfoods.com/products/magma_plus.html, some natural penut butter on top of that, and you're set!, these greens taste pretty good.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jan 7, 2004)

You can even add some cottage cheese for a bit of thickness and some additional protein.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

With all the shit you guys have added it would make even me(ol' iron gut) sick. haha


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey I use this shake and I love it more then any other MRP in terms of quality, and I work at GNC, so I tried just about everything.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Well... I believe Met-Rx has the best quality MRP.  But you are gonna pay for it.


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well... I believe Met-Rx has the best quality MRP.  But you are gonna pay for it.



Maltodextrin destroyes the quality of the MRP in my opinion cuz of the GI value of 100, bad bad!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

What is the GI of 100 mean?

I think that Maltodextrine is good because it is slow to digest.  It also helps slow the uptake of your protein in the MRP.  If I wanted my protein to absorb fast I would drink a shake and not a MRP.


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What is the GI of 100 mean?
> 
> I think that Maltodextrine is good because it is slow to digest.  It also helps slow the uptake of your protein in the MRP.  If I wanted my protein to absorb fast I would drink a shake and not a MRP.



on a GI scale, the ability to create an insulin spike, sugar is like 86, maltodextrin is 100, while i think dextrose is 129, anyhow...it creates an insulin spike, it's a complex carb which is loosely held and the liver can tear it apart and send it into the blood, thats why its often used 50% of the post workout shake cuz it sends waves, fast spike, slow spike, it's basically dirt cheap sugar, new MRPs like myoplex deluxe has oats n stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok did some reading   Dextrose and Maltodextrine have the same GI (100).  Dextrose is absorbed much faster though.  This is why they mix dex/malto 50/50.  So one is absorbed fast while the other feeds.  
I still dont understand why its bad?  Like I said from what I have read maltodextrine slows the absorbtion of protien.  Plus if you drink a MRP like Met-Rx after a WO wouldnt an insuline spike be benifical?(sp)


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok did some reading   Dextrose and Maltodextrine have the same GI (100).  Dextrose is absorbed much faster though.  This is why they mix dex/malto 50/50.  So one is absorbed fast while the other feeds.
> I still dont understand why its bad?  Like I said from what I have read maltodextrine slows the absorbtion of protien.  Plus if you drink a MRP like Met-Rx after a WO wouldnt an insuline spike be benifical?(sp)



Not as just whey and dextrose/malto, cuz cassinate is slow absorbing post workout, malto having a gi of 100, lota insulin spiked, fat stored rather easly, blood sugar goes up, if your body doesn't use it, it's stored as fat, you want something fast to get into your system, i personally use oatmeal as my carb source post workout while cutting, o yeah insulin halts fat loss.

and Maltodextrin is cheap as dirt


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Yea, malto is like 2$ for 2lbs I think.

Thx for the info.


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

You welcome


----------

